# Ihr zockt AoC? Umfrage zum Alter!



## Windhawk (7. Juli 2008)

Mich würd einfach mal interessieren welches Alter im Durchschnitt denn nun nach einem Monat das "Hauptspielerfeld" von AoC hat!


----------



## Kwingdor (7. Juli 2008)

Die Option 'unter 18' ist ja ganz nett... nur... mh... macht das nicht rechtlich Probleme? Weil so könnte man das ja im Forum rückverfolgen theoretisch und dann dem nachgehen? Hab keinen Plan, aber wollts nur mal als Anstoß bringen... denn das Game hat nicht umsonst die Alterseinschränkung erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin übrigens 21, dieses Jahr sogar noch 22... so far.


----------



## ~Shákal~ (7. Juli 2008)

Kwingdor schrieb:


> Die Option 'unter 18' ist ja ganz nett... nur... mh... macht das nicht rechtlich Probleme? Weil so könnte man das ja im Forum rückverfolgen theoretisch und dann dem nachgehen? Hab keinen Plan, aber wollts nur mal als Anstoß bringen... denn das Game hat nicht umsonst die Alterseinschränkung erhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bisschen übertrieben findest du nicht? Zumal es der Polizei egal ist was du spielst. Es ist nur nicht erlaubt es unter 18 zu erwerben.

Achja , ich bin 18.


----------



## Windhawk (7. Juli 2008)

Kwingdor schrieb:


> Die Option 'unter 18' ist ja ganz nett... nur... mh... macht das nicht rechtlich Probleme? Weil so könnte man das ja im Forum rückverfolgen theoretisch und dann dem nachgehen? Hab keinen Plan, aber wollts nur mal als Anstoß bringen... denn das Game hat nicht umsonst die Alterseinschränkung erhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Keine Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du darfst nur nciht kaufen wenn du unter 18 bist laut deutschem Recht, ist die Erlaubnis zum spielen von solchen Spielen wenn du noch Minderjährig bist nur durch die Erziehungsberechtigten zu erteilen/ zu untersagen d.h. du darfst mit ERlaubnis der Erziehungsberechtigten ALLES spielen, auch als Minderjähriger!


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Juli 2008)

selbst wenn man es nicht kaufen darf, wenn man unter 18 ist, finde ich es eigentlich unverantwortlich, wenn es dann trotzdem an minderjährige verkauft wird (was leider zu oft passiert, da umsatz vor jugendschutz zu gehen scheint) bzw. wenn die erziehungsberechtigten nicht darauf achten, was die kinder spielen.

Kein wunder, dass der Jugendschutz immer mehr verschärft wird, aber sich die Wirtschaft nicht daran hält. Alle Spiele Ab18 evtl. gleich zu verbieten ist auch nicht die Lösung, da werden die ehrlichen erwachsenen wieder bestraft.


----------



## Albatou (7. Juli 2008)

Ich bin 25, wo soll ich jetzt bitte abstimmen? 18 - 25 oder 25 - 30? Kann mich nicht entschliessen also las ichs.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windhawk (7. Juli 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Ich bin 25, wo soll ich jetzt bitte abstimmen? 18 - 25 oder 25 - 30? Kann mich nicht entschliessen also las ichs.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



uppss kleiner fehler meiner seits also ahm hmm^^ is dann egal wo du abstimmst


----------



## Windhawk (8. Juli 2008)

mir fällt auf bedeutend viele unter 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, war wohl nix mit 18 plus community...


----------



## Equilibrio (8. Juli 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> mir fällt auf bedeutend viele unter 18
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach wie LoL xD , weißt du was mir auffällt ^^ ?
Das keiner der klenen kiddys hier flamed xD , anscheinent doch nicht mehr den mumm wenns ums alter geht ^^.
aber du hast schon recht , sind schon paar und bestimmt mehr , die sich bloß net trauen.


----------



## Immondys (8. Juli 2008)

Mein 14 jähriger Sohn schleicht sich, da er von der Stimme schon älter wirkt, auch problemlos bei WoW in Raidgilden ein. Sofern die Schule da nicht leidet und sein soziales Umfeld, sag ich dazu auch nichts, das er Zeit für raiden aufwendet. An AoC lass ich ihn allerdings wegen der doch recht realistischen Gewaltdarstellung nicht heran. Bin selbst 45, hab das Game aber wegen der technischen Probleme und weil mir die Sache mit den Instanzierungen nicht gefiel, erstmal auf Eis gelegt.


----------



## Mikokami (8. Juli 2008)

Dass das nich nur 18+ ist merkt man doch eigentlich recht schnell wenn man so manchen Forenbeitrag im offiziellen Forum ließt.

Besser wäre eine Umfrage zur Bemerkung des Sozialverhaltens im letzten Zeugnis gewesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatou (8. Juli 2008)

Wenn ihr mich fragt (was ihr nicht tut aber ich sags trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) krankt die USK an genau der selben Krankheit wie alle deutsche "Institutionen" => Die wichtigen Entscheidungen werden von Leuten getroffen, die von ihrer Materie mit Abstand am wenigsten Ahnung haben (Siehe Bundestag).
Gut, ich war keiner von den ganz Harten (von wegen Drogen, alkhol etc.) aber was Gewalt und Pron angeht hab ich mit spätestens 14 Jahren schon alles gesehen, was die Medien hergeben. Ich hab Filme aus Fernost gesehen (die man aus der Videothek ganz legal ausleihen konnte!), die so krank waren, dagegen ist AoC Kindergeburtstag im Waisenhaus. Merkwürdiger Weise bin ich kein perverser Massenmörder geworden... oO
Wie das möglich ist? Ganz einfach, weil es zwischen Gewalt in Filmen und Gewalt in der Realität keinen Zusammenhang gibt. Oft wird angeführt, dass bei Straftaten Szenen aus Filmen nachgestellt wurden. Das ist auch richtig aber wären diese Straftaten ohne die Vorlage nicht geschehen? Klare Antwort: Doch! Es wäre auch passiert, eben nur anders. Wenn einem brutalen Mensch in den Sinn kommt jemanden fertig zu machen, dann macht er es und spielt nichterst vorher ne Runde AoC um zu gucken, wie er ihm am Besten den Kopf abhackt... das ist doch lächerlich.
Wisst ihr was aus Kinder brutale Maschinen machen kann? Ein kaputtes Elternhaus, in der Schule gepeinigt zu werden von Schülern UND Lehrern (halt stop, sowas gibts ja schliesslich nur im Fernsehen... Ironie bemerkt?) oder beim Gottesdienst gewisse... Dienste erweisen zu müssen. Das sind Dinge die prägen können. Aber die Arbeit von Kinder und Jugendschützern ist ja so viel einfacher, wenn man sich nur auf die bösen PC-Spiele versteift. Der Rest ist ja schliesslich nur Sciense Fiction, ne? Ich kann über diese Scharlatane nur lachen!


----------



## Kwingdor (8. Juli 2008)

> Ganz einfach, weil es zwischen Gewalt in Filmen und Gewalt in der Realität keinen Zusammenhang gibt.



Da muss ich ganz klar dagegen sprechen... es gibt absolut einen Zusammenhang. Zeigst du einem Kind, das nicht weiß wie die Welt funktioniert, solcherlei Filmmaterial, dann wird es sich daran orientieren und es als normal empfinden.
Schlichtweg ALLES das wir sehen prägt uns. Was daraus wird entscheiden dann mit dazu noch zig andere Faktoren.

Warum empfinden wir es als normal, oder reagieren nicht mal darauf, wenn jemandem brutalst der Kopf abgeschlagen wird? Warum wollen soviele Spieler, die Uncut-Version obwohl nur lächerliche 5 Fatalities abgeändert wurden, die denen im Normalfall ja nicht mal fehlen würden... wieso ist das so? Diese Frage sollte man sich selbst mal stellen und erst dann eine Aussage darüber treffen, was zusammenhängt und was nicht.

Dass die USK-Entscheidungen mitunter fragwürdig sind ist klar... aber setzt mal reine Spieler dran... ich glaube es würde nicht viel besser ausfallen. Dass die Medien alles aufschaukeln ist klar... aber gänzlich unschuldig sind selbst Filme und Spiele nicht, wenn mal etwas passiert... denn sie sind mit ein Faktor.

So far... ich finde es erschreckend, dass bis jetzt schon so viele unter 18 spielen... wahrscheinlich darunter sogar auch jene, die unbedingt die brutalste Fassung davon sehen wollen? Das wäre dann ja auch noch interessant zu erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatou (8. Juli 2008)

@ Kwingdor

Ich rede von Jugendlichen, nicht von Kleinkindern... Bleib mal realistisch^^

Und mal nochwas: Die Welt gibts nicht erst seit Hollywood. Die schlimmsten und grausamsten Verbrechen gabs schon Jahrtausende zuvor. Wieviele Menschen wurden schon in der Antike zu Tode gefoltert, zum Spass von Tieren zerfetzt, ans Kreuz genagelt, auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrannt worden? Hat je ein Nazi Doom, Postal oder andere Gewaltspiele gespielt? Nein, was ihn aber nicht davon abgehalten hat Millionen Männer, Frauen und Kinder gnadenlos auszurotten.
Ich könnt hier tagelang weitere Grausamkeiten aufzählen. Menschen sind nunmal grausam. Die einen können sich kontrollieren, die anderen können es nunmal nicht^^


----------



## Kwingdor (8. Juli 2008)

Gerade bei Jugendlichen macht es auch nen Ausschlag... und realistisch bleibe ich, denn das wurde schon mehr als einmal untersucht. Brauchst allein nur die Diplomarbeiten ansehen, die auf all das Material zugreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jugendliche stecken mitten in der Entwicklung... und gerade durch die Pubertät wird alles über den Haufen geworfen. Und die Pubertät dauert oft länger, als es so manche glauben *schmunzel*


----------



## Albatou (8. Juli 2008)

Kwingdor schrieb:


> Gerade bei Jugendlichen macht es auch nen Ausschlag... und realistisch bleibe ich, denn das wurde schon mehr als einmal untersucht. Brauchst allein nur die Diplomarbeiten ansehen, die auf all das Material zugreifen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist ein Jugendlicher offen für Suggestion? definitiv! Wir reden hier aber nicht von Suggestion, sondern von Fiktion und Realität, und das kann jeder Mensch mit ~14 Jahre Problemlos auseinanderhalten. Du vermischt da Dinge, die nicht zueinander gehören. Ich kann einen aufmüpfigen Jugentlichen im passenden Umfeld problemlos zum Nazi oder zum Linken oder zu was ich will machen. Aber ihm beizubringen, dass man Menschen köpft, weil man das in AoC kann, das bekomm ich höchstens mit schweren Drogen hin.

Jugendliche sind nicht dumm, nur leicht zu beeindrucken.


----------



## Kwingdor (9. Juli 2008)

Nun widersprichst du dir selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du sagst Jugendliche wären leicht zu beeindrucken... nun genau das ist einer der Punkte, die dazu führen können, dass er sich dann ebenso verhält wie im Spiel. Du vertrittst deine Meinung scheint es mir von dem Standpunkt aus, weil die Medien so extrem dagegen schießen. Doch wie überall liegt die Lösung im Mittelweg und ein Spiel oder ein Film kann ein Verhaltensmuster sehr wohl verstärken oder gar verursachen.



> und das kann jeder Mensch mit ~14 Jahre Problemlos auseinanderhalten


Ist dem so? Was macht dich da so sicher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jeder lebt schon mal von Beginn an in seiner komplett eigenen Welt. Ein Beispiel: ist eine Frau mal schwanger, wird sie bevorzugt schwangere Frauen sehen... und das überall. Sie waren zwar vorher auch schon da, aber erst jetzt bemerkt sie es so wirklich. Und so läuft es bei fast allem im Leben. Es gibt nicht DIE Realität... es gibt eine Realität und die ist für jeden anders. Gewisse Dinge bleiben zwar fix, wie zum Beispiel ein Tötungsdelikt. Tot ist tot... doch selbst hier gibt es dann noch tausende verschiedene Ansichten, was ein Tod bedeutet und wohin er führt.

Zu deinem Edit noch von vorher:
Klar ist der Mensch auch so grausam... doch die Filme und Spiele machen es mit solcherlei Inhalten nicht wirklich besser. Wir leben momentan glücklicherweise hier in Europa MÖGLICHST im Frieden... Probleme gibts immer, aber es ist doch eine recht annehmbare Situation, wenn man bedenkt wie es in der Vergangenheit lief. Was kommt also als Ausgleich? Mord und Totschlag in der virtuellen Welt. Der Mensch sehnt sich nach Frieden, will aber wiederum auch das andere ausleben... warum auch immer diese kontroversen Ansichten/Welten hier so koexistieren. Das ist ja immerhin ein Thema, das schon seit Jahrzehnten behandelt wird und wo man noch immer keine vollends zufriedenstellende 'Lösung' gefunden hat.

Aber wir weichen zu weit vom Threadthema ab... wenn du willst kann man ja gern ein neues Thema dazu eröffnen oder per PN weiter drüber reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Bestes Beispiel für direkten Bezug zur Realität: America's Army.

@topic
Ui... schon 36 Personen über 30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## berlin2k (9. Juli 2008)

lang leben die hobbypsychologen, HooRaiii

ruft ein 30+


----------



## Gocu (9. Juli 2008)

ich bin 16 (steht auch in meinem Profil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) udn ahbe es trotzdem gespielt. Ich teste AoC in ein paar Monaten an, nicht weil es zu brutal ist, sondern weil mir das Spiel noch nicht so sehr gefällt das ich es weiterspielen möchte. Eigentlich muss ein MMORPG nicht brutal sein um Erfolg zu haben, es brauch einfach nur ein gutes gameplay und eine gute Umgebung. Das Gameplay finde ich klasse bei AoC nur die Umgebung gefällt mir nach Tortage noch nicht sonderlich.


----------



## Mc-Chaos (9. Juli 2008)

Cooler Tread.... endlich mal.

Bin mal gespannt, was am Ende da raus kommt.... Funcom hätte allerdings meiner Meinung nach schon Probleme, wenn das Spiel von vielen unter 18 gespielt wird.

Das Spiel ist nur mit einem Abo spielbar, d. h. mit jedem Monat kaufe ich mir quasi die Lizenz, weiter zu spielen. Solange andere Daten in der Acoountverwaltung (Eltern, ältere Freunde) eigegeben werden, kann Funcom sich zurück lehnen, da in diesem Moment der Betrug vom Accountinhaber ausgeht.

Sollte aber ein unter 18jähriger mit richtigem Namen, Alter etc. das Abo immer wieder verlängern, dann gibts Mecker für Funcom. Hat schonmal wer probiert, unter 18 nen Account anzumelden? Würd mich mal interessieren, ob das überhaupt geht.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gw1200 (9. Juli 2008)

So extrem furchtbar sind die Gewaltszenen nun wirklich nicht. Es sind eben tatsächlich nur Pixel. Das Spiel hätte ich meinem Sohn auch schon finanziert wenn er 15 oder 16 wäre (er ist aber schon 20).

Ich bezweifle stark, dass die Fatalities im Spiel auch nur den geringsten Einfluss haben auf das Verhalten von Jugendlichen (es sei denn sie hätten schon vorher einen Sprung in der Schüssel).


----------



## DreiHaare (9. Juli 2008)

Mc-Chaos schrieb:


> Cooler Tread.... endlich mal.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, was am Ende da raus kommt.... Funcom hätte allerdings meiner Meinung nach schon Probleme, wenn das Spiel von vielen unter 18 gespielt wird.
> 
> ...



Auf der Funcom-eigenen Seite kannst du dir das Spiel auch runterladen, ohne überhaupt einen Nachweis deines Alters liefern zu müssen. Ich arbeite noch daran, das an die richtigen Stellen weiter zu leiten. Ist gar nicht so einfach, diese 1. auch zu finden und 2. sie davon zu überzeugen, dass hier eingegriffen werden muss.

Du setzt einfach einen Haken in das Kästchen unter folgendem Text: "Ich bestätige hiermit, dass ich dem Mindestalter enspreche, um dieses Spiel zu spielen, welches durch die zuständige Behörde geprüft wurde."...und das war´s.


----------



## EmJaY (9. Juli 2008)

noch 21 im Sept. 22.


----------



## Emokeksii (9. Juli 2008)

Ich find die jugendlichen die jedes wochenende raus gehen zum saufen bzw sogar unter der woche raus gehen und leute stressen viel schlimmer....find das mit dem Pc games machen die jugend kaput ist langsam ausgelutscht und jeder sollte mal merken das es schwachsin ist....

Alleine bei uns auf dem straßenfest wurd ich ständig etwa sexuel belästigt oder dumm "Angemuckt" von irgendwelchen besoffenen....

Die leute die amokläufe machen machen das ja nicht aus spaß...die haben richtige probleme und kommen allgemein mit ihren leben nicht klar und das sie halt Computer spiele bzw video spiele spieln ist halt nen zufall...und das liegt daran das jeder irgendwo schon mal nen nintedo oder irgendwas gespielt hat...selbst final fantasy oder warcraft wird ja schon als gewaltspiel dagestellt.

Man sollte sich lieber um alkohol weiter kümmern als um so was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(ps: nur der erwerb des spieles ist untersagt das spielen an sich nicht wenn ich mir also ein spiel ab 18 holen will könnten es die erziehungsberächtigen holen und mir dann erlauben es zu spielen. Deswegen würde ein erschwerter und stärker kontrolierter download auf der seite nicht viel bringen.)


----------



## Black Eagle (9. Juli 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung, daß durch Spiele eher Aggressionen abgebaut werden. Wieviele Leute kennt ihr denn, die gern zocken, aber auch real Leute aufs Maul hauen ? Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, daß die aggressiven Typen entweder nicht mal nen PC haben oder diesen nur für Internet und Email nutzen.

Klar gibt es immer wieder total durchgeknallte Leute, die dann mehr oder weniger zufällig CS oder was auch immer gespielt haben. Aber genauso kranke Leute gabs, wie oben schon erwähnt, schon vor tausenden Jahren. Damals waren dann wahrscheinlich Murmelspiele oder was es auch gab dran schuld...


----------



## Emokeksii (9. Juli 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, daß durch Spiele eher Aggressionen abgebaut werden. Wieviele Leute kennt ihr denn, die gern zocken, aber auch real Leute aufs Maul hauen ? Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, daß die aggressiven Typen entweder nicht mal nen PC haben oder diesen nur für Internet und Email nutzen.
> 
> Klar gibt es immer wieder total durchgeknallte Leute, die dann mehr oder weniger zufällig CS oder was auch immer gespielt haben. Aber genauso kranke Leute gabs, wie oben schon erwähnt, schon vor tausenden Jahren. Damals waren dann wahrscheinlich Murmelspiele oder was es auch gab dran schuld...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /sign 

kann man nichts mehr hinzufügen


----------



## Kwingdor (9. Juli 2008)

Gegenfrage: Wie schnell wird man aggressiv wenn mal wieder was beim Spiel nicht klappt oder man erneut sterben muss wegen eines Bugs? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einige scheinen sich hier gleich angegriffen zu fühlen, was ja auch verständlich ist, nach dem was die letzten Jahre - zumindest in Deutschland - abgezogen wurde. Prägen tut es allemal. Und da nehme ich mich selbst nicht aus. Nur man sollte sich schon mal darüber Gedanken machen, warum man denn virtuell zig 'Lebewesen' töten will. Das ist nämlich ein Mechanismus den man sich antrainieren kann - deshalb auch das Beispiel America's Army, das ja diese 'Lücke' voll ausnutzen will und dem es scheinbar zum Teil auch gelingt.

Nochmal: PC-Spiele allein sind niemals schuld an einer Situation... man könnte es sich wie einen Teil-Katalysator vorstellen, wenn man so will. Der die Reaktion in die entsprechende Richtung lenkt, wie es dann schließlich endet, wenn nur noch das berühmte Tröpfchen fehlt. Das Fass selbst wird ja durch alles mögliche gefüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das alles hat nichts mit Hobbypsychologie zu tun, sondern klaren Forschungsergebnissen.

Zum Saufen etc... das ist ja wieder ne ganz andre Form. Warum spielt ein so... sagen wir mal depressiver Mensch so häufig Spiele? Ein Grund kann sein, weil er dort angenommen und akzeptiert zu werden... begegnet er dort der verbalen Gewalt, die man teilweise auch in Foren wie diesen hier vorfindet... dann kann das das besagte letzte Tröpfchen sein.

Die Sache mit dem Download... mhhh... schwierig so eine Rechtslage. Und klar Emokeksii in deinem Fall würds dann nichts ausmachen, aber in all den Fällen wo es die Eltern nicht wollen und die Kinder tun, ohne dass sie es wissen. Denn wenn unwissende Eltern das plötzlich in der Hand halten, anstatt nur mal eben ihre Bankdaten für irgendein Spiel herzugeben, ist das schon wieder ne ganz andre Situation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far... etwas als einziges Problem zu sehen ist falsch... etwas zu verharmlosen ebenso... und dass gerade die Spielebranche inzwischen ein starker wirtschaftlicher Faktor ist, dessen Auswirkungen man in der Ausbildungsbranche extrem merkt... ist unabstreitbar. Der goldene Mittelweg eben.

Ich schreibe das nicht um ein Spiel schlecht zu machen, das ich noch dazu selber spiele... es ist einfach meine Erfahrung (sowohl privat, als auch die recherchierte... beschäftige mich intensiv mit dem Thema als Pädagoge/Student) und diese wollt ich hier einfach anbringen und zum Nachdenken anstimmen.

P.S.: Vor vielen Jahren... mhh... gehen wir mal in die Vergangenheit der Römer? Da waren diese sogenannten Spiele auch alles andere als harmlos... Gladiatoren nur mal zum Einstieg. Ritterspiele im Mittelalter? Das alles waren 'Spiele'... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also mit dem Argument würd ich nit kommen, weil dagegen ist die heutige Spielewelt WIRKLICH harmlos *G*


----------



## Mc-Chaos (9. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> (ps: nur der erwerb des spieles ist untersagt das spielen an sich nicht wenn ich mir also ein spiel ab 18 holen will könnten es die erziehungsberächtigen holen und mir dann erlauben es zu spielen. Deswegen würde ein erschwerter und stärker kontrolierter download auf der seite nicht viel bringen.)



Aber mit jedem Monat, in dem ich Beitrag für die Spiel-Lizenz zahle, schließe ich quasi einen neuen Vertrag ab. Bei Leuten unter 18 ist dieser zunächst einmal schwebend unwirksam. Hinzu kommt, dass jemand unter 18 nach den AGB`s von Funcom diese Lizenz garnicht erwerben darf.

Damit hat auch Funcom Schwierigkeiten, wenn die das nicht näher prüfen oder sich auf irgendeine Art bescheinigen lassen.


----------



## ragosh (9. Juli 2008)

Ach wie LoL xD , weißt du was mir auffällt ^^ ?
Das keiner der klenen kiddys hier flamed xD , anscheinent doch nicht mehr den mumm wenns ums alter geht ^^.
aber du hast schon recht , sind schon paar und bestimmt mehr , die sich bloß net trauen.


Ihr könnt nicht einfach alle unter 18 in die "Ich kann nicht spielen" Kiste packen -.-
Das ist einfach nur lächerlich.
<-- Bin 14


----------



## Emokeksii (9. Juli 2008)

ragosh schrieb:


> Ach wie LoL xD , weißt du was mir auffällt ^^ ?
> Das keiner der klenen kiddys hier flamed xD , anscheinent doch nicht mehr den mumm wenns ums alter geht ^^.
> aber du hast schon recht , sind schon paar und bestimmt mehr , die sich bloß net trauen.
> 
> ...



Liegt wohl daran das es für mich als 15 jährige einfach kein grund gibt zu flamen^^ warum auch?


----------



## Twilight09 (9. Juli 2008)

Bei manchen Persönchen merkt man es aber schon, dass sie keine 18+ sind. Besonders jetzt da Ferien sind, ist der Chat....naja, etwas anders als vor der Ferien. 

Zumindest auf dem Server Asura, aber ich finds ganz i.O. das sich auch mal etwas jüngeres Blut im Chat rumtreibt. Ist mal zwischendurch ganz amüsant und vor allem besser als --- Stille ---


----------



## Windhawk (10. Juli 2008)

gw1200 schrieb:


> So extrem furchtbar sind die Gewaltszenen nun wirklich nicht. Es sind eben tatsächlich nur Pixel. Das Spiel hätte ich meinem Sohn auch schon finanziert wenn er 15 oder 16 wäre (er ist aber schon 20).
> 
> Ich bezweifle stark, dass die Fatalities im Spiel auch nur den geringsten Einfluss haben auf das Verhalten von Jugendlichen (es sei denn sie hätten schon vorher einen Sprung in der Schüssel).



/sign!

Jaaaahhh da is wieder das EMokeksii^^


----------



## Dread01 (10. Juli 2008)

Ist halt wie immer die Diskussion, was war zuerst da: Henne oder Ei.
Generell ist es so das gewaltbereite Menschen meißt durchweg andere  Probleme haben als das ein PC Spiel der "Animateur" des tötens ist (Amoklauf, Schlägerei, Mord, etc.).

Natürlich sollte keiner so naiv sein zu glauben das hier nicht ein gewisser Grad der "Einwirkung" seitens dieser stattfindet - allerdings sind die wahren Probleme an andere Stelle verborgen die nicht gerne beläuchtet werden (Familie, allgem. Background, Status, etc.).

Klar ist auch das Kid´s diese Inhalte in die Finger bekommen -  dagegen vorgehen zu wollen heißt letztlich zurück in die 70ger.
Denn der Teufel Internet verschafft dir generell jedewede Info in kürzester Zeit.
Die Frage ist nur was man daraus macht - und hier sind dann tatsächlich die Eltern gefragt - denn i.d.R. sind das die einzigen die Ihren Kindern den Weg weisen können.

Abgedroschen oder nicht, m.E. liegt die Verantwortung bei den Eltern aus Ihren Kindern Menschen zu machen die später nicht amoklaufen (überspitzes Beispiel, ich weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und gerade diese sollten sich dieser nicht entziehen wollen und die Schuld auf dritte schieben.

Denn nicht der Hersteller hat was mit der Erziehung der Kinder zu tun.

BTT: bin 29 und denke dass das Spiel z.T. ziemlich häftige Scenen hat - allerdings nicht was nicht schon jeder (zumindest im TV (Nachrichten, Actionkino, usw.) gesehn hätte.

Wems letztlich zu hart ist - der kann ja bei Schneesturm vorbeigucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (10. Juli 2008)

Solangsam entickelt sich das hier zu ner Debatte zwischen "Killer"-Spiele und Alkohol ... :> 
Ich spiele zwar kein AoC aber würd es schon antesten wenn ich das Geld dazu hätte ^_^ .
Bin 15.


----------



## Twilight09 (10. Juli 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Solangsam entickelt sich das hier zu ner Debatte zwischen "Killer"-Spiele und Alkohol ... :>
> Ich spiele zwar kein AoC aber würd es schon antesten wenn ich das Geld dazu hätte ^_^ .
> Bin 15.



Da das Spiel ab 18+ ist, musst ja noch 3 Jahre warten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich hab einen Trost für dich, wenn du in 3 Jahren anfängst ist es wenigstens Bug frei und balanced so erwartet dich der ungetrübte Spielgenuss, hat doch auch sein gutes oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windhawk (10. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> Da das Spiel ab 18+ ist, musst ja noch 3 Jahre warten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



er darf auch jezz schon spielen er muss nich warten ...


----------



## Raqill (10. Juli 2008)

Twilight09 schrieb:


> Da das Spiel ab 18+ ist, musst ja noch 3 Jahre warten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Darf es auch jetzt schon Spielen nur wie gesagt es mangelt an Geld !


----------



## Windhawk (15. Juli 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Darf es auch jetzt schon Spielen nur wie gesagt es mangelt an Geld !



jop da hasse recht...


----------



## Sugandhalaya (15. Juli 2008)

Knackige 25, fühl mich in meiner Gilde aber trotzdem irgendwie so...jung.


----------



## etmundi (15. Juli 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> Knackige 25, fühl mich in meiner Gilde aber trotzdem irgendwie so...jung.




Namaste
Lass mich raten:Rüstige Rentner?


----------



## Sugandhalaya (15. Juli 2008)

*kicher* Neeeeee, Hyborias Banner

Aber wie alt wohl die Rüstigen Rentner sein mögen?


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

Sugandhalaya schrieb:


> *kicher* Neeeeee, Hyborias Banner
> 
> Aber wie alt wohl die Rüstigen Rentner sein mögen?


Vom namen her nich unter 60...

Ich sollte mal einen befragen wenn ich demnächst einen sehe.


----------



## attake (15. Juli 2008)

mann 22% unter 18 O_o  alle rausschmeißen ;D


----------



## TheArea51 (15. Juli 2008)

Erschreckend wieviele Kiddies ein Game ab 18 Zocken!!!

Naja habe das Game mal angezockt und finde die Grafik zwar ganz ok aber sonst auch nix am Game!!!

und auf einem PVP Server ist es kaum zu Spielen....kein wunder bei so vielen Kiddies die da am Ganken sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugandhalaya (15. Juli 2008)

Sei froh, dass nicht nach dem geistigem Alter gefragt wurde...das wäre noch erschreckender.


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

TheArea51 schrieb:


> Erschreckend wieviele Kiddies ein Game ab 18 Zocken!!!
> 
> Und auf einem PVP Server ist es kaum zu Spielen....kein wunder bei so vielen Kiddies die da am Ganken sind
> 
> ...



Css, UT bf2  ect ..wird nicht weniger von minderjährigen gespielt ...dazu gabs nur keine Umfrage ...

An der Sache mit dem PvP Server is was dran ...als stealth klasse is man noch gut dabei ..da kann man dem ärger schön entgehen ...andere haben da weniger glück ..und sind die ständigen Opfer ..der 80iger Gilden die sich darauf spezialisiert haben in den lowgebieten rumzuganken...Traurig auch das dann noch schön Rumgeflamt wird ...

Doch macht das ...wenn man selber 80 ist den Reiz eines pvp servers aus (das man über all angegriffen werden kann) ...ob man dann wirklich lowies ..die eigentlich keine chance haben ...jagen muss ...is halt noch ne andere Sache *eyeroll*


----------



## Phobius (16. Juli 2008)

Oha, lieg ich genau in der Hauptgruppe der Spieler mit 19 Jahren ^^
Aber ich hab ganz ehrlich auch nichts anderes erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu dem Thema PVP-Server:
Ja, so ging es mir auch eine Zeit lang.
Aber ich muss sagen dass es sich mittlerweile stark beruhigt hat. Auch wenn es immer noch genug Lowlevel-Killer und Ganker gibt -,- Aber wer's nötig hat.


----------



## yilmo (16. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mit 13 angefangen CS zu spielen(heimlich muss ich zugeben xD) und was ist ,ich bin mit der AK in die Schule gelaufen und hab alle umgemetzelt die mir über den Weg gelaufen sind ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein Spaß liegt an der Person und da man ja nicht JEDEM Interessenten sagen darf Du: JA! Du: NEIN! ist das wohl ganz gut mit dem 18+ (;


----------



## Lizard King (16. Juli 2008)

Kwingdor schrieb:


> Die Option 'unter 18' ist ja ganz nett... nur... mh... macht das nicht rechtlich Probleme? Weil so könnte man das ja im Forum rückverfolgen theoretisch und dann dem nachgehen? Hab keinen Plan, aber wollts nur mal als Anstoß bringen... denn das Game hat nicht umsonst die Alterseinschränkung erhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HAHAHAHA, zu köstlich der Comment, ich mach mich Nass! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alle die unter 18 Sind werden vom MI.6 verfolgt und dann nach Guantanamo oder ins Gulag gebracht, dort werden sie dann mindestens 4 Jahre Festgehalten um dort gefoltert sowie zur Zwangsarbeit  verpflichtet zu werden.
oder es findet mit allen ein 3. "Battle Royale" statt ^^

Ihr solltet euch mit eurem kindlichen Gemüt nicht von allem beeinflussen lassen was im TV und in euren Spielen so abläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windhawk (17. Juli 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> HAHAHAHA, zu köstlich der Comment, ich mach mich Nass!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Made my Day!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (17. Juli 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> HAHAHAHA, zu köstlich der Comment, ich mach mich Nass!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und wann verjährt das ganze?
Ich habe mit 14 ne Zeit lang CS gespielt, von anderen Shootern und Strategie-Titeln ab 16 / 18 mal ganz abgesehen.
Ahja, geraucht hab ich auch schon vor 16 ... Und Alkohol getrunken auch ... Meine Fresse, das gibt nen Vorstrafenregister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was für eine Zwangsarbeit wird das?
Mit den ganzen OlolololRoflomfg-Spielern täglich eine 10-Stündige Sitzung abhalten um ihnen dieses Verhalten auszutreiben? *KREISCH*

Aber wäre das ganze dann nicht das CIA? MI.6 war doch von den Engländern, Guantamo aber von den USA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lizard King (17. Juli 2008)

Phobius schrieb:


> Aber wäre das ganze dann nicht das CIA? MI.6 war doch von den Engländern, Guantamo aber von den USA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und das Gulag gibts in Rußland, wegen mir kannste auch den BND oder den Mossad anstatt den MI6 nehmen, die fahnden alle nach unreifen AOC Spielern, und da spielt das Alter nach Lebensjahren bei denen keine Rolle! ^^


----------



## Wilddevil (17. Juli 2008)

Es werden immer Spiele geben wo auch Minderjährige zocken ! Es gibt viele Threads mit Kiddys = Noobs// FLamer// whatever. Es gibt viele Beispiele die man aufzählen kann. Aber daran kann man nichts machen und wird auch immer so bleiben. Letsendlich isses Scheiss egal ob da einer mit 12 oder 40 am Pc sizt und zockt solange man sich benimmt isses Ok.

Bin selber 14   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Validus (17. Juli 2008)

omg wie hässlich ey is doch egal ob unter 18 oder nicht es geht um das verhalten ich kenn genug freunde die unter 18 sind und sich viel erwachsener benehmen als andere die über 25 sind


----------



## Windhawk (18. Juli 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> omg wie hässlich ey is doch egal ob unter 18 oder nicht es geht um das verhalten ich kenn genug freunde die unter 18 sind und sich viel erwachsener benehmen als andere die über 25 sind



/sign


----------



## Monsterburn (19. Juli 2008)

Hi@all
Soweit ich weiss dürften die wo unter 18 jahre sind nicht das spiel kaufen und auch nicht spielen
ausser nun kommts die eltern stimmen dazu ein das ihr sprössling das game spielt sie müssen aber jedoch wenn sie spielen anwesend sein,was
aber nimand macht.
Aber ich glaube nicht das FC was dagegen unternehmen kann da sie ja nur daten haben von der Person die aber in wirklichkeit nicht am PC sitzt.

Lg Monster


----------



## Castro (19. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (20. Juli 2008)

Wilddevil schrieb:


> Es werden immer Spiele geben wo auch Minderjährige zocken ! Es gibt viele Threads mit Kiddys = Noobs// FLamer// whatever. Es gibt viele Beispiele die man aufzählen kann. Aber daran kann man nichts machen und wird auch immer so bleiben. Letsendlich isses Scheiss egal ob da einer mit 12 oder 40 am Pc sizt und zockt solange man sich benimmt isses Ok.
> 
> Bin selber 14
> 
> ...


Klau mir net einfach so meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie schon so oft geschrieben:
Ich habe mit 13-jährigen Spielern teilweise bessere Erfahrungen gemacht mit Leuten um die 40 rum.

Und zu dem Thema dass die Eltern hinten dran stehen müss(t)en ...
Hättest du dazu dauernd Lust?

Ok, ich hab keine Kinder (Gründe gibt's dafür genug, anfangen tuts bei mir mit dem Alter ^^) ...
Aber wenn ich welche hätte ... so lange ich sehen würde dass das Spiel ihnen nicht "schadet", also im Bezug auf ihr RL (Schule, soziale Kontakte, soziales Verhalten ...) wär mir das persönlich eher egal was sie spielen.
Ok, mein Kind würd ich nicht mit 12 Jahren AoC spielen lassen.  Aber das ist meine Meinung dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und um mal einen Satz aufzugreifen den man dann doch bei solchen Themen gerne hört ...
Manchen Eltern ist es heutzutage leider schei*egal was ihre Kinder machen ... Aber das ist eben nur bei einem, meiner Meinung nach nicht alzu (aber immer noch zu) großem Teil so, aber mehr wie an die Leute appelieren kann man da leider nicht (Und nein, bitte nicht auch hierfür ein Gesetz ... die Leute sollten so langsam mal schlau genug sein um sich net alles vorschreiben lassen zu müssen)


----------



## Windhawk (20. Juli 2008)

Phobius schrieb:


> Klau mir net einfach so meine Meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Immer diese Gerüchte die ELtern müssen nicht hintendran stehen sondern nur darüber informiert sein und es erlauben das reicht ohn mann oh mann .....


----------



## Yaglan (20. Juli 2008)

Die Com von AoC Kindisch? Mergt man auf Asgard nichts von. Wer hirnloses PvP macht auf einen PvP server verschenkt jede Menge Potential von den spiel.


----------



## Eraton01 (20. Juli 2008)

Ich und meine Freunde sind 17 und wohnen in Österreich. Seit 13 spielen wir eigentlich alles was uns gefallen hat, auch Spiele ab 18 und wir haben uns normal entwickelt. Keiner von uns hat den Drang in die Stadt zu gehn und jemanden zu tippln oder in der Schule jemanden abzuknalln. Was auch völlig lächerlich is oder sind 80% der österreichischen Spieler Amokläufer??! Man sollte  Realität und Spiel unterscheiden können. Warum sollte sich ein Amokläufer sein Leben ruinieren um mal was auszuprobieren was er in nem Spiel gesehen hat? Da spielen eig immer andere Gründe mit.
Auch sollte man nicht jeder wissenschaftlichen Studie oder Statistik glauben weil wie heißt es so schön "Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selber gefälscht hast"!
sry falls es nicht sonderlich gut geschrieben ist aber ich war grad in Eile


----------



## KennyKiller (20. Juli 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> Keine Angst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja genau! genauso ist es bei waffen ab 14 ,Filmen etc...


----------



## Razmael (21. Juli 2008)

Um mich auch mal (mit meinem ersten Post) hier zu diesem doch recht umstrittenen Thema zu äussern, möchte ich gleich am Anfang klarstellen, dass ich selbst auch bereits Age of Conan gespielt habe und unter 18 bin. Allerdings wohne ich auch in Luxemburg, dort ist mir der Erwerb des Spiels nicht gesetzlich verboten. Allerdings habe ich es mir auch keineswegs wegen der Gewalt gekauft, mir hat vor allem die Grafik inklusive Atmosphäre zugesagt. Dadurch, dass eben mit Gewalt geworben wurde, schloss ich eben auch darauf, dass die Entwickler sich aller erdenklichen Stilmittel bedienen um eben eine dichte Atmosphäre aufzubauen und nicht immer daran denken müssen, einen gewissen Grat nicht zu überschreiten.
Teilweise habe ich wirklich dieses Gefühl gehabt, wie etwa im Conall Tal wo am Ausgang einer Siedlung die Leichname der Gegner ausgespiesst sind. Nicht etwa deswegen weil ich mich irgendwie daran "aufgeilen" will, wie das aussieht, hat es mir gefallen, sondern weil es halt passt; es ist ganz einfache Einschüchterung der Gegner indem klar gezeigt wird, wer der stärkere ist. Dann aber gab es Augenblicke wo es einfach nur lächerlich war: viele Dialoge sind schlicht übertrieben und zerstören für mich einiges an Atmosphäre.
Das ist also der Hintergrund warum ich mir das Spiel gekauft habe. Dabei muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich mir gewünscht hatte, bei einem Spiel mit der erhofft extrem dichten Atmosphäre auch eine wirklich durchweg erwachsene Community anzutreffen. Grösstenteils war es auch der Fall, es gibt wohl immer wieder Ausnahmen aber nun will ich eine Frage stellen: glaubt ihr wirklich, dabei handelt es sich nur um unter 18 Jährige? Ich wage zu behaupten, dass viele Leute, die ein Fehlverhalten an den Tag legen eher über 18 sind.
Warum? Es ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach: die Leute unter 18 werden regelmässig ins "Kiddie"-Schema gestopft und die meisten wollen doch eben zeigen, dass sie sich korrekt verhalten. Wenn ich mich in meinem Umfeld umsehe, z.B. in der Schule, treffe ich auch eigentlich kaum Leute an, die wirklich in dieses Schema passen, meiner Meinung nach ist dieses Thema genau so voll mit Vorurteilen wie etwa Medienberichte über Videospiele.
Ich selbst fühle mich durch Filme oder Spiele nicht dazu bewegt, irgendwie an meinem Umfeld Gewalt auszuüben. Warum sollte ich auch? Es ist ja nicht so, dass jeder unter 18 nur eine Maschine ist, die alles gesehene 1:1 übernimmt. Ich weiss nicht, wie dieser Gedanke überhaupt entstanden ist. Klar durchlebt man in meinem Alter einen gewissen Wandel und öffnet sich gegenüber der Welt aber das liegt daran, dass man beginnt, auf eigenen Beinen zu stehen und nicht daran, dass man sich stupide mitreissen lässt. Auch begeht man in dieser Zeit die ein oder andere Dummheit aber das ist tatsächlich, wie es so oft gesagt wird, um die Grenzen auszutesten. Dass man sich oft nicht richtig einschätzen kann, dürfte wohl jedem klar sein, doch das passiert auch vielen Erwachsenen, Stichwort Alkohol trifft wohl für unter 18 wie auch über 18 zu.
Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass man wirklich in Foren sehr oft liest, wie gefährdet unsere Jugend doch ist. Zwar gibt es zur Zeit einen Überschwung an Jugendgewalt, der zwar nicht so stark ist, wie er gerade in den Medien oft dargestellt wird, zumindest laut dem, was damals im "Spiegel" stand, als dieses Thema die Titelstory war, doch an sich ist das nicht der Fall. Wenn man berücksichtigt, wie zurückgeschraubt die Erziehung doch in manchen Fällen schon ist bzw. quasi nicht vorhanden oder wie schlecht das Umfeld ist, dann ist es doch eigentlich kein Wunder.
Um noch etwas näher darauf einzugehen: momentan wird Europa immer stärker vereint, gleichzeitig steigt auch die Gewaltrate seitens der Immigranten, wie man liest bzw. hört bzw. sieht. Das liegt sicher nicht daran, dass die irgendwie alle Spiele ab 18 spielen. Das liegt daran, dass die Integration dieser Leute oftmals wenig gefördert wird und dadurch das Umfeld leidet.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: versucht bitte, das Verhalten eines Menschen und dessen Beeinflussbarkeit nicht anhand dessen Alters zu messen, denn das ist schlicht und einfach Unsinn. Wenn jemand versucht, mich irgendwie zu überreden, etwas zu tun was ich ablehne, dann tu ich es auch nicht. Wenn jemand ernsthaft versucht, mich zu einer Gewalttat zu überreden, dann hat derjenige mich die längste Zeit gekannt und wenn ich es für angemessen halte, zeige ich denjenigen auch an und ich denke, so würden es die meisten in meinem Alter tun.


----------



## Windhawk (22. Juli 2008)

Razmael schrieb:


> Um mich auch mal (mit meinem ersten Post) hier zu diesem doch recht umstrittenen Thema zu äussern, möchte ich gleich am Anfang klarstellen, dass ich selbst auch bereits Age of Conan gespielt habe und unter 18 bin. Allerdings wohne ich auch in Luxemburg, dort ist mir der Erwerb des Spiels nicht gesetzlich verboten. Allerdings habe ich es mir auch keineswegs wegen der Gewalt gekauft, mir hat vor allem die Grafik inklusive Atmosphäre zugesagt. Dadurch, dass eben mit Gewalt geworben wurde, schloss ich eben auch darauf, dass die Entwickler sich aller erdenklichen Stilmittel bedienen um eben eine dichte Atmosphäre aufzubauen und nicht immer daran denken müssen, einen gewissen Grat nicht zu überschreiten.
> Teilweise habe ich wirklich dieses Gefühl gehabt, wie etwa im Conall Tal wo am Ausgang einer Siedlung die Leichname der Gegner ausgespiesst sind. Nicht etwa deswegen weil ich mich irgendwie daran "aufgeilen" will, wie das aussieht, hat es mir gefallen, sondern weil es halt passt; es ist ganz einfache Einschüchterung der Gegner indem klar gezeigt wird, wer der stärkere ist. Dann aber gab es Augenblicke wo es einfach nur lächerlich war: viele Dialoge sind schlicht übertrieben und zerstören für mich einiges an Atmosphäre.
> Das ist also der Hintergrund warum ich mir das Spiel gekauft habe. Dabei muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich mir gewünscht hatte, bei einem Spiel mit der erhofft extrem dichten Atmosphäre auch eine wirklich durchweg erwachsene Community anzutreffen. Grösstenteils war es auch der Fall, es gibt wohl immer wieder Ausnahmen aber nun will ich eine Frage stellen: glaubt ihr wirklich, dabei handelt es sich nur um unter 18 Jährige? Ich wage zu behaupten, dass viele Leute, die ein Fehlverhalten an den Tag legen eher über 18 sind.
> Warum? Es ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach: die Leute unter 18 werden regelmässig ins "Kiddie"-Schema gestopft und die meisten wollen doch eben zeigen, dass sie sich korrekt verhalten. Wenn ich mich in meinem Umfeld umsehe, z.B. in der Schule, treffe ich auch eigentlich kaum Leute an, die wirklich in dieses Schema passen, meiner Meinung nach ist dieses Thema genau so voll mit Vorurteilen wie etwa Medienberichte über Videospiele.
> ...



jeminee^^ oO das ... is ... n schönes ..stück du...^^


----------



## Nactor (23. Juli 2008)

Nun...
Sicher sollten nicht alle Jugendlichen zugriff auf 18+ Material haben, aber es gibt immer solche und solche. 
Man wird nie verhindern können dass "unerlaubter" Zugriff stattfindet, solange nicht fast Drakonische Strafen für die Eltern die Folge sind.

Desweiterem schließe ich mich den Vorrednern an was das Thema Prüfstellen angeht : Die haben soviel Arbeit, dass einzelnde Personen sich mit ihrem Fach entsprechenden Medien auseinandersetzen und diese - oder besser die kritischen Teile - dem Gremium vorlegen/ -spielen. Aufgrund dieser eingeschränkten Präsentation werden Spiele etc. bemessen. Soweit sogut. Aber dass diese Prüfstelle die Macht hatt Mir - als Vollmündigem Bürger - etwas zu Zensieren geht schon mehr als gegen jedes denkbahre Recht ! Jugendschutz hin oder her. Ich bin mal so frei, 90% der 16 jährigen soweit Verstand zuzugestehen, dass sie sich nicht durch Filme & Spiele zu asozialem Verhalten leiten lassen... 

Persönlich habe ich kein Problem damit, dass auch ein paar "u18" Spieler hier sind, nur sollte diesen dann auch klar sein, dass es einen "Grundton" gibt, der gehalten werden sollte. 



Generation 1981 btw


----------



## Windhawk (23. Juli 2008)

Nactor schrieb:


> Nun...
> Sicher sollten nicht alle Jugendlichen zugriff auf 18+ Material haben, aber es gibt immer solche und solche.
> Man wird nie verhindern können dass "unerlaubter" Zugriff stattfindet, solange nicht fast Drakonische Strafen für die Eltern die Folge sind.
> 
> ...



Drakonische Strafen für die Eltern wenn ich den Fu** schon wieder hör ey aber sry aber es geht mir langsam.... 
Sorry, aber das ich mich ständig wiederholen muss kotzt mcih an..... die Eltern können nicht bestraft werden meine Güte..... und Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren die die ERlaubnis der Eltern haben das SPiel zu spielen haben auch keinen unerlaubten Zugriff drauf, das nennt man in Deutschland Recht der Eltern auf Erziehung ihres Kindes nach ihren eigenen Vorstellungen..... und ist im deutschen Grundgesetz verankert.... boah immer diese 9mal klugen...^^ sorry ey


----------



## gw1200 (24. Juli 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Warum kaufen solche Leute ihren Kindern nix das zu ihnen passt?



In der Regel ist das Verantwortungsbewusstsein abhängig von entsprechenden Kenntnissen und/oder vom Bildungsstand. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie alt das Kind war aber ich teile Dein Unverständnis, bin aber der Meinung, dass auch ein 16jähriger sehr wohl zu differenzieren weiß zwischen Pixeln und Realität.


----------



## Floyder (24. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele AoC zwar (noch) nicht, aber möchte mich trotzdem gerne zu dem Thema äußern:

Meiner Meinung nach ist es egal, wie alt die Leute sind, die 18+ Spiele spielen, solange sie sich anständig benehmen.
Ich habe schon genügend 13 jährige gesehen, die sich besser benehmen, als so manch ein 25 jähriger.
Ich selber bin 15 und werde das Spiel auch spielen, hab es bei einem Freund gesehen und mir gefällts, undzwar nicht, wegen der Gewaltszenen.
Soviel dazu.

Mfg.
Floyder


----------



## Windhawk (28. Juli 2008)

Floyder schrieb:


> Ich spiele AoC zwar (noch) nicht, aber möchte mich trotzdem gerne zu dem Thema äußern:
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist es egal, wie alt die Leute sind, die 18+ Spiele spielen, solange sie sich anständig benehmen.
> Ich habe schon genügend 13 jährige gesehen, die sich besser benehmen, als so manch ein 25 jähriger.
> ...


läuft....


----------



## Serafyn (28. Juli 2008)

Generell bin ich der Meinung, Kindern sollte das Online-Zocken nicht erlaubt sein...die sollen Nintendo, Wii, PS oder XBox spielen..oder Pen and Paper oder Singleplayer-games.....in Meridian59, in Ultima Online oder auch in DAoC gabs das Prob noch nicht mit pubertärem Dumm-Gelaber in Chats oder auch mit vollkommen idiotischem kleinkindlichem Verhalten in der "Spiele-Pampa" beim Questen, in spontanen Gruppen etc.
Jaja, es gibt 15-Jährige, die sich völlig korrekt und angenehm verhalten, genauso gibt es 30-Jährige, die einen an der Waffel haben.....
Aber alles in Allem wäre es wesentlich stressfreier, wenn sich die Eltern endlich in ihre Pflicht nehmen und gefälligst darauf achten, was ihre Gören zocken und sie die Kinder erst auf die "Online-Gesellschaft" loslassen, wenn sie dazu bereit sind (bei der Rechtschreibung fängts an) . 
So, flamt , wenn ihr wollt- mir egal...das musste ich echt mal loswerden, es nervt einfach nur noch, wenn ich sehe, wie sich das Online-Gaming innerhalb von 15 Jahren verändert.....

Sera

p.s: bin 43


----------



## PTK (28. Juli 2008)

meine fresse jetzt heult hier mal nicht so rum
na und? sind halt leute die das spiel spielen unter 18 was geht euch dass denn an, solange ihr nicht mit denen in kontakt kommt...
bzw. solange sie euch nicht nerfen ihr könnt nicht sagen, nur weil der 13 is nerft der mich weil der in der gegend rumsteht...
Leute würden wir hier das geistige alter ermitteln würden die schüler die älteren sein, dass könnt ihr mir glauben




MfG

PTK


----------



## Serafyn (28. Juli 2008)

"was geht euch dass denn an, solange ihr nicht mit denen in kontakt kommt..."

Genau das ist das Prob...alles klar soweit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Leute würden wir hier das geistige alter ermitteln würden die schüler die älteren sein, dass könnt ihr mir glauben"

Dazu muß ich glaube ich nichts sagen.......


----------



## PTK (28. Juli 2008)

Serafyn schrieb:


> "was geht euch dass denn an, solange ihr nicht mit denen in kontakt kommt..."
> 
> Genau das ist das Prob...alles klar soweit?
> 
> ...


sry hab mich eben verschrieben. viele schüler...
klar nicht alle
klar ist es wirklich tatsächlich so dass es viele leute gibt die unter 18 sind und geistigen müll von sich geben
aber es gibt auch ausnahmen, und diese ausnahmen haben schon viele erlebt, die über 18 sind.


----------



## Cannabis-frei (29. Juli 2008)

Also ich denke mal das es viele geben wird die noch unter 18 sind und Age of Conan zocken, aber man kann es ihnen auch net verbieten, Age of Conan ist doch hammer geil!!!!^^


----------



## PTK (29. Juli 2008)

eben darüber hinaus:
wenn die erziehungsberechtigten es erlauben is nix dabei, und bei der deutschen version isses am anfang ja nicht soo brutal oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Gringo_ (30. Juli 2008)

Naja, so lange die Leute sich benehmen bin ich froh über jeden der die Server füllt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

